
Voting Software - marcodave
https://xkcd.com/2030/
======
JdeBP
The question mark and "a terrifying idea" are editorializations not in the
actual comic title.

~~~
dang
Yes. Submitted title was "(XKCD) Voting software? a terrifying idea". That
breaks two of the site guidelines: the one against editorializing in titles
and the one that asks you not to include the domain name in the title text
(since it shows up next to it anyway).

Submitters: accounts that break these rules eventually lose story submission
privileges, so please don't do that.

------
detaro
yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17717676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17717676)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither.

